# back into racing have questions.



## bradford (Sep 25, 2001)

got out of racing just before lipos came about.can they be used with the older speed controls or do they have there own, i know they have to have there own charger. i have a novak supersport new when they came out can the lipo be run with that?


----------



## rcgen (Jan 20, 2004)

Yes you can use it with Lipo.


----------



## Farmercarl (Feb 12, 2014)

You can use 2 cell lipos with old ESCs but you need to be very careful not to run them too low. If you drop below 3V per cell you may damage them and not be able to bring them back. It can be done sometimes but it isnt good for them. The new ESCs have a cutoff that wont let them go below minimum voltage.

Some old ESCs will work with 1 cell lipos but its hit or miss. Most require 4.8v minimum and a 1 cell lipo is 3.7.


----------



## Arthur Hilton (Dec 29, 2014)

LiPo can deliver depends on the amount of cells. these batteries are 3.7v per cell. single cell LiPo would be 3.7v.The bigger the cells the more power it can store. for example 1C for a 2650mAh would be 2.65A. LiPo can store is based upon its mAh.


----------



## Arthur Hilton (Dec 29, 2014)

discharge rate is also state in C but higher in charge rate. ESC is like a switching regulator which is converting battery voltage to short pulses. Check your cell voltages after taking the battery out at the end of your run.


----------

